# Macmillan Encyclopedia of Energy



## أهل الحديث (12 مارس 2007)

*Macmillan Encyclopedia of Energy Vol.1*








Author: John Zumerchik
Publish: Gale
Date of the publication: 2001
ISBN (eng): 0-02-865018-2
ISBN (рус): 
Language: English
Amount of pages: 471
Format: PDF
Size of a file: 10 Mb
Catalogue number: 02686 

The Encyclopedia includes 253 alphabetically arranged entries written by 170 authors. The text is supplemented with more than 600 photographs, illustrations, sidebars, and maps. Entries contain a set of cross-references to related entries within the set, as well as a bibliography of related books and journal articles to guide readers who want to learn more about a given topic. The front matter in Volume 1 includes a list of entry topics, and the back matter in Volume 3 contains both an extensive timeline of important dates in energy history and a comprehensive subject index




​


----------



## أهل الحديث (12 مارس 2007)

*Macmillan Encyclopedia of Energy Vol.2*







Author: John Zumerchik
Publish: Gale
Date of the publication: 2001
ISBN (eng): 0-02-865019-0
ISBN (рус): 
Language: English
Amount of pages: 452
Format: PDF
Size of a file: 13 Mb
Catalogue number: 02687 

The Encyclopedia includes 253 alphabetically arranged entries written by 170 authors. The text is supplemented with more than 600 photographs, illustrations, sidebars, and maps. Entries contain a set of cross-references to related entries within the set, as well as a bibliography of related books and journal articles to guide readers who want to learn more about a given topic. The front matter in Volume 1 includes a list of entry topics, and the back matter in Volume 3 contains both an extensive timeline of important dates in energy history and a comprehensive subject index




​


----------



## أهل الحديث (12 مارس 2007)

*Macmillan Encyclopedia of Energy Vol.3*







Author: John Zumerchik
Publish: Gale
Date of the publication: 2001
ISBN (eng): 0-02-865020-4
ISBN (рус): 
Language: English
Amount of pages: 372
Format: PDF
Size of a file: 18 Mb
Catalogue number: 02688 

The Encyclopedia includes 253 alphabetically arranged entries written by 170 authors. The text is supplemented with more than 600 photographs, illustrations, sidebars, and maps. Entries contain a set of cross-references to related entries within the set, as well as a bibliography of related books and journal articles to guide readers who want to learn more about a given topic. The front matter in Volume 1 includes a list of entry topics, and the back matter in Volume 3 contains both an extensive timeline of important dates in energy history and a comprehensive subject index




​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

دائما تتحفنا بالمهم والمفيد،،،


----------



## small_hosam (29 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## صاحب النقب (25 أكتوبر 2007)

* جزاكم الله خيرا 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------

